# Northwest Trek



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2013)

Has any one been to Northwest Trek? I did not see any images when I searched. 

The wife and I have reservations for the photo tour next weekend, and I've been debating about which cameras and lenses to bring. They take out windows and doors on the tram, and stop frequently to allow for shots. There is also a walking tour which is more like a conventional zoo. The park is part of the City of Tacoma parks department. I've been wanting to go for a few years, but its necessary to signup for the photo tour well in advance, so I finally remembered to signup early this year.

My wife will likely take her 1G X, and I'll take my 5D MK III. I'll take my 100-400mmL, my 70-200mm 2.8 MK II, my 24-70L, and my 16-35mmL. Maybe my 100L too?
I hate to pack so much stuff, and I'm even thinking of taking my 580 EX II and better beamer, since I hear that the animals are sometimes hiding in the shade. That's going to make a big load to carry, maybe I need to bring my big roll around case  

I will also put my 40D in as a second camera.

I'll bring my monopod, and Pol filters, but I don't like to use filters unless I really have to.

I'll start packing up to see what I can actually carry in my favorite bag.

Meanwhile, any advice from someone who's been there is welcome.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 19, 2013)

I had to cancel my trip at the last minute. My son was able to use the tickets and took the tour using his Samsung camera phone. The images were barely ok, just not quite up to a typical bottom end P&S.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 13, 2013)

You should absolutely get to Northwest Trek whenever you have the chance. I am a zoo fanatic and have been to over 70 zoos across the United States (and a few in western Europe). It has been many years since I was at Northwest Trek, but it far exceeded my expectations. It is unquestionably one of the best zoological parks in the country. It is also one of the best if not the best for photographers. I am not talking about the special photo tours, which would make it even better, I am talking about just going as a regular visitor. The enclosures are massive and are just built into the existing forest, so it is one hundred percent natural. You will not be disappointed.

To get a feel for the place, look at their image gallery on ZooChat.com, a website for zoo fanatics like myself. Here is the direct link to the Northwest Trek image page: http://www.zoochat.com/gallery/northwest-trek-wildlife-park


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 13, 2013)

MrFotoFool said:


> You should absolutely get to Northwest Trek whenever you have the chance. I am a zoo fanatic and have been to over 70 zoos across the United States (and a few in western Europe). It has been many years since I was at Northwest Trek, but it far exceeded my expectations. It is unquestionably one of the best zoological parks in the country. It is also one of the best if not the best for photographers. I am not talking about the special photo tours, which would make it even better, I am talking about just going as a regular visitor. The enclosures are massive and are just built into the existing forest, so it is one hundred percent natural. You will not be disappointed.
> 
> To get a feel for the place, look at their image gallery on ZooChat.com, a website for zoo fanatics like myself. Here is the direct link to the Northwest Trek image page: http://www.zoochat.com/gallery/northwest-trek-wildlife-park


 
Yes, it was a disappointment to miss out. I used to live in Orting, just a few miles away, but that was before the zoo was there.

Maybe next year. It was a foggy misty morning, so I would not have had ideal opportunities. Then, the tram broke down, and he had to be transferred to a different one, so it was somewhat of a bust.


----------

